# Northam-backed assault weapon bill will include ‘grandfather clause’ for existing guns



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.virginiamercury.com/201...SJzXJoLGjoHCefNtfn5mqEdS7UvOzI3TTI4BjLuiKfK-Y


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

California's assault weapons ban is similar in regard to pre-ban rifles. You can possess a pre-ban rifle as long as you registered it before June 30, 2018 but you can't sell it and you can't leave it to a family member in your will. If you die your heirs are required to turn the gun in to a law enforcement agency to be destroyed. 
If you own a pre-ban rifle and you did not register it you can, if caught, be fined $500 or sentenced up to one year in a county jail and the rifle will be confiscated. That's for the first conviction. Who knows what happens if there is a second conviction. They'll probably sterilize you so that you can no longer contaminate society by reproducing.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

PhuBai70 said:


> California's assault weapons ban is similar in regard to pre-ban rifles. You can possess a pre-ban rifle as long as you registered it before June 30, 2018 but you can't sell it and you can't leave it to a family member in your will. If you die your heirs are required to turn the gun in to a law enforcement agency to be destroyed.
> If you own a pre-ban rifle and you did not register it you can, if caught, be fined $500 or sentenced up to one year in a county jail and the rifle will be confiscated. That's for the first conviction. Who knows what happens if there is a second conviction. They'll probably sterilize you so that you can no longer contaminate society by reproducing.


+1


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Again similar law here in NY. But after 1 year, the state estimates less than 10% of AR's were registered. Most county sheriff departments publicly announced that they would "NOT" enforce the law. I think it is funny how they hate guns based only on their "looks" not their function. I heard that CA also made residents register their "MAGA" hats or face arrest!


----------

